# PBH



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats up with the drop this morning?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Missed expectations apparently: 
1 hour ago by MT Newswires
08:41 AM EST, 11/13/2018 (MT Newswires) -- Premium Brands (PBH.TO) reported Tuesday adjusted EPS of $0.95 for Q3, up from last year's $0.78 but still missed Street view of $1.23. Revenues came in at $835.5 million versus $557.6 million a year earlier.
For 2018, the company now expects revenues to be in the range of $3 billion - $3.06 billion, compared to the previously expected $3.01 billion - $3.07 billion. For 2019, the company estimates revenue will be $3.66 billion - $3.72 billion.
The company will be paying a quarterly dividend of $0.475 per common share on Jan. 15, 2019 to shareholders of record at the close of business on Dec. 28.


----------

